# SD Card Issues



## Slim (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm rooted running Thudershed 1.6 w/ Tiamat's kernel... but this has happened with all ROM/kernel combos including stock before and after root...

I move a lot of apps to my sd card after installation. A lot of times after a reboot my phone doesn't find these apps. If I tap an icon on my home screen it'll say "app not installed," or it doesn't show up in my app drawer. I have noticed, however, that if I use a file explorer program and navigate it to the sd card all the folders from those apps are still there and eventually the phone will read the card properly and all is good.

So, anyway, 2 questions? Sound like a bad sd card? And, if I were to replace it, could I just straight copy/paste my old sd card's contents on to the new one (proper formatting obviously) and everything will be good? Or would I have to reinstall all those apps with TiBu?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

it doesn't sound like you have a bad SD, it sounds like you forced applications not intended for external storage to the SD. if an app doesn't allow being moved to the SD card, it won't receive BOOT_COMPLETED nor EXTERNAL_APPLICATIONS_AVAILABLE and won't read. if you go to settings > applications > manage applications and choose an application, you will be able to see whether move to SD is allowed by the application or not by the ability or inability of you to do so from that screen. some move to SD applications disregard whether or not an app is intended to be moved to SD card, as such, apps that aren't designed to be moved may not read if you opted to move them that way and they weren't designed to be.


----------



## Slim (Mar 23, 2012)

That makes sense. I did move the apps to the sd from that menu though.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Slim said:


> That makes sense. I did move the apps to the sd from that menu though.


hmm... i would just go through apps you moved then and see which ones you continue to experience the issue with, moving those ones back as necessary. if you have no other issues with your SD besides loading moved apps, your SD is likely not the problem.


----------

